# What to do with an old sail?



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

I just replaced my 110% Genoa sail with a new one.

The old one had UV stitching deterioration due to the previous owner rolling it up incorrectly on the roller furling and it not being protected by the UV cover. It was either spend $800 to fix it or spend $1300 for a new one. I chose the new one.

Now, I have this sail which I hate to throw away. I thought I could use it as a shade device in my backyard... hook three lines to it and get a nautical-themed rain/sun cover. Is that crazy or have others done anything *CREATIVE* with their old sail?

Or is there a market on eBay for old sails needing new stitching?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You could keep it as a backup sail.  You could chop it up and make sheet bags and such from it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just did a search for completed auctions (last 30 days) for "sail genoa" and got several listings. Prices paid were not very high - all under $400, most under $200. There was even an "unused genoa for sailboat over 30'" that went for about $300.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm currently using a local marine consignment shop as storage for my old sails... if they sell, great, if they don't, well, they're not taking up any of my limited space. Also avoids the disposal dilemna.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Has anyone used "Sailcare"? They are a company that Cleans, repairs and re-impregnates the sailcloth with resin.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Donate them to the local sea scouts, let them benefit from either the use of or the recycled value, if any


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious as to why you're posting off-topic? If you did a search for sailcare on the forums, you'd find that they are fairly well regarded. I would highly recommend you read the post in my signature, since it has a lot of information about how to get the most out of sailnet. Posting off-topic isn't generally a good idea. Asking questions without doing the basic research isn't a very good idea IMHO either. 



SailKing1 said:


> Has anyone used "Sailcare"? They are a company that Cleans, repairs and re-impregnates the sailcloth with resin.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Sailingdog, 
If i'm not mistaking the origonal post was for "What to do with old sail". I would think refurbishing might be an option. Is for posting off topic, did not feel it was.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Dog, you crack me up, why do you feel that was OT, it sounded like a question/suggestion as to what to do with old sails.

Do you get royalties everytime you plug your sig


----------



## Trescool (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks poopdeckpappy. I went back and underlined CREATIVE in my original post for clarity.

I still think using it as a sunshade/awning would be cool. I was hoping others would come up with creative suggestions. 

I'm not gonna fix it since I already bought the new one.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I've seen all kinds of creative things out of old sails, like you mentioned, a sunshades, also, laundry bags, hatch board covers, dink covers, I know one guy that recut his old sail for use on his sailing dink.

There's lots of life in old sails, limited only to your imagination and sewing skills, 

hell, boardshorts would be cool  



Forgot this one, a buddy down the dock made a Windshoot for his forward hatch out of an old drifter


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

I was just over at a friends house, he has his boat on a mooring right behind me. And his living room wall is decorated with an old sail. It's a working jib and he (glued?) it to the wall and (varnished?) over it and it looks really cool. It very nicely done. It starts at the floor and bends on to the ceiling. 

It's one of the coolest nautical decorations that I've seen. It fits the rest of his decor too. It's a little seaside cottage in Connecticut. Very cool. Just another idea of what to do with old sails.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

I was at the Seattle Boat Show a couple years ago and came upon a booth showcasing bags made from recycled sails of all kinds. They were mostly targeting women as the bags looked quite stylish with various designs for shoulder bags or gym style bags or clothing bags. They were done using different colors and fabrics of sails to give them a more professional and nautical appearance. I had to compliment them and tell them how nice they looked then said good thing my wife is not here or she would buy one or two! They said I should buy her one but I noticed their pricing was quite a deterrant. So I bid them good day and kept my money but I have to say they looked pretty good and it was a creative way to recycle sails.


----------



## captainrank (Jan 1, 2004)

There is a place in Door County Wisconsin called Hands On Art. They have used old sails as sun screens as you suggest. Check them out on the web. You may be able to see a picture of the sails in use.


----------



## SVlagniappe (Jun 22, 2008)

Seabags is probably the company you're referring to that makes ladies handbags. My wife's bought a couple. I'd have made her some and saved a bunch of money if I had access to old sailcloth!

They do very nice work, but they're pricey! 

Steve


----------



## kengoodings (May 23, 2003)

*Donate them for Africa!*

There are some organizations that accept old sails then send them to Africa, Central America and other impoverished areas for use as shelter or by fishermen on their boats.

Not sure what there is in your area, but our Club here in Toronto promotes it... Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Beat the heat*








I used my old main for a sun shade on the patio and whenver a sailor comes to enjoy our shade, I end up with another spare sail. They only last about 10 months in the Neveda sun but I have three replacements in the garage waiting their turn.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

cberger said:


> View attachment 1915
> 
> I used my old main for a sun shade on the patio and whenver a sailor comes to enjoy our shade, I end up with another spare sail. They only last about 10 months in the Neveda sun but I have three replacements in the garage waiting their turn.


That's an awesome patio!


----------



## healthinfo (Feb 18, 2004)

*Get creative*

Depending on how good you are as a tailor or with a sewing machine, cut the old sail up and make a jacket, a vest, or even make carrying bags like the canvas totes that sell for $$$ to give as Christmas presents to both sailing and non-sailing friends.


----------

